# VIP Platium Status Pays Off



## rrlongwell (May 6, 2012)

I am at Edisto Island now.  When we arrived the front desk was arguing with a guest that they had assigned the room to who was already in the room.  Another guest showed up who had also been assigned the room and they wanted the first guest to move.  The first guest would not move and a major argument over the phone occurred.  Bottom line the first guest would not move and the second guest was given another room.

We could not make the 4:00 O'Clock check-in so I called in to confirm this week long reservation and to let them know we would arrive between 9 and 10 o'clock.  They confirmed the reservation and said that was OK.

After the argument with the person described above was over, they waited on me and informed my wife and I that they could not find our reservation.  After producing our confirmation letter run that morning, they still were not going to honor it.  They then tried to use as an excuss that it was an RCI reservation.  

That is when I pointed out that I was a Platium VIP member.  That cleared the matter up immediately.  They started to enter a new reservation for me than mysteriously found my reservation and room.

They explained that since I was a owner, that made the difference.


----------



## csxjohn (May 6, 2012)

Wow, a comfirmation in your hand and they still were not going to honor it.  What a way to run a business.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 6, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Wow, a comfirmation in your hand and they still were not going to honor it.  What a way to run a business.



But for the VIP Platinum Status, we would now be on the way back to Pa.  If it was a RCI reservation, we would be on our way back also.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like a bad day for the front desk clerk at Edisto Island.

And honestly, my hope would be that anyone with a confirmed reservation would have been able to straighten that mess out. One should not have to be an owner, let alone a VIP Platinum owner, to checkin to a room they have reserved.

Have a wonderful time, glad things worked out for you.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, your story doesn't seem to be pointing out that platinum status pays off but more that the resort employees or wyndham computer system seems incompetent/useless.  Assigning two parties to the same room seems bad enough.  Losing your reservation after confirming it and having a confirmation in hand is ridiculous especially since it was still in the system to be found.  

It is just as likely that while I as an RCI exchange person with no wyndham points was arguing that they would have "found" my reservation too.  The fact that they were putting in a new reservation for you because of your status would have made your experience a little quieter than mine but I think the result would have been the same.  I would not have been on my way for a 9+ hour drive.  At the minimum I would get them to set up a paid reservation for the night and then have RCI or wyndham pay the bill for their mistake.  Or I would have been parked in the lobby kids in tow until they "found" my reservation or had the police come to escort me off the premise.



We had a nice stay about a month ago there.  The only hiccup was we arrived at 3pm and were told that we would be called if the room was ready before 4pm.  We weren't called and when we came back to the check in at 4:05pm the front desk called housekeeping and the room still wasn't ready but we got our key and was told to wait until 4:45 to go to the unit.  At 4:45 a crew of 5 was still in the unit and said it would be a few minutes while they finished up.  We got in around 4:50pm, one of the bath rooms didn't have towels but other than that everything was fine.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 6, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> Sounds like a bad day for the front desk clerk at Edisto Island.
> 
> And honestly, my hope would be that anyone with a confirmed reservation would have been able to straighten that mess out. One should not have to be an owner, let alone a VIP Platinum owner, to checkin to a room they have reserved.
> 
> Have a wonderful time, glad things worked out for you.



I agree.  I am glad things worked out for you.  Sorry, but if I had a confirmation in my hand, there would be no way I'd be on my way back to PA, Platinum VIP or not.

I will say this, I am glad you got there when they were still there.  From our trip last summer, I remember the front desk as closing down for the night.  We had to leave unexpectedly around 2 am (long story) and we had to give our keys to the guy in the security shack.  I can't even imagine what would have happened if you had arrived after they were gone and security couldn't find your information.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2012)

I always call the front desk well in advance of check in (usually the day after I make the reservation) to make sure that they have me (or my guest) in their records and that we are expected at check in. I also double check a week or so before check in and also the day before check in.  Over 50  reservations so far this year and no check in problems. 

In my experience the folks at the front desk dont know or dont care what your VIP status is. You either have a reservation or you dont. And the piece of paper in your hand isnt what they care about...its the computer record


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 7, 2012)

Wyndham stinks big time. Most of my experience with front desk staff at most Wyndham resorts is horrible (with few exceptions here and there). 

My favorite quote "The only good Wyndham contract (and the status) is the one that you no longer own"


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

Your VIP status was not important. Your confirmed reservation in hand was a legal contract that the resort would have "WALKED YOU" to another place of lodging and paid for it. 

All this is, is another reason to take that piece of PAPER with you, when YOU go to checkin at ANY RESORT, whether an OWNER or an EXCHANGER. Writtne proof that YOU have paid for lodging at their house.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Your VIP status was not important. Your confirmed reservation in hand was a legal contract that the resort would have "WALKED YOU" to another place of lodging and paid for it.
> 
> All this is, is another reason to take that piece of PAPER with you, when YOU go to checkin at ANY RESORT, whether an OWNER or an EXCHANGER. Writtne proof that YOU have paid for lodging at their house.



Linda

I didnt mean to say you shouldnt take your piece of paper with you, only that the compiuer record is mor important to the front desk people...I would also add that its important to check in when the reservations desk is open too. Its would be nice to have their back up if a dispute arises

Recently I cancelled a reservation I had in place for some time, I still have that piece of paper, but it wont work if I was to go to the resort with it in hand..It looks real...but its no contract. Not now, even if it once was.

Linda,  I know one of your fixed week ownerships was double booked, and I acknowledge that that system needs work...and a lot of it; but having a written confirmation in hand, didnt solve your problem. nor did your VIP status 

Am I the only one that is biting their tongue here trying to avoid what Mr Longwell calls an attack post. It has been said in other threads that he seems to be the only one that has experienced things like this. Who else has been asked to leave a resort after a bad experience at the sales desk...He was Platinum there too


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 7, 2012)

I feel I need to comment on the competence of the resort staff.  While I have not stayed at Edisto Island, I have stayed at many other locations. The resort staff bends over backwards to accommmodate guests, combine reservations, put family close together, provide a wheel chair for a tour, I can go on an on. I think the Wyndham properties are awesome and staff goes out of their way to make us feel at home.

I'm not saying I haven't had any problems, but they have always been resolved quickly and to my satisfaction.

Just last night I had dinner with my daughter and her boyfriend. I was able to get reservations for the boyfriend's family at La Belle Maison, during the final four. They can't say enough nice things about how they were treated. They did interact daily with the staff (for recommendations on what to do, where to eat, etc). They changed rooms 2 times (they knew that going into it - traded a Comfort Inn 10 miles away for La Belle Maison). They had no problems. These people were guests, not owners, and were given the red carpet treatment. IMO, this is a typical experience.

About having a confirmation - I don't go the airport without a boarding pass, I don't check into a hotel without a confirmation. I did have a mixup recently while already checked in. Housekeeping came to clean, thinking we had checked out. For that I took my laptop to the front desk, and in minutes they took care of the mix up. Things happen, but (knock on wood), have always been resolved.

My mother always said - you'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar...


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Wyndham stinks big time. Most of my experience with front desk staff at most Wyndham resorts is horrible (with few exceptions here and there).
> 
> My favorite quote "The only good Wyndham contract (and the status) is the one that you no longer own"



Unfortunately, Mr Longwell and the rest of us here on the Wyndham board have made our bed with Wyndham, We need solutions to problems that arise not condescending B.S. like yours

Also I think most of us here on the Wyndham board would agree that one bright light (among many) in the Wyndham system is the resort staff, including the front desk. Their problem is that they have to deal with us owners every day, some of whom approach them with "attitude" From what Ive seen, with a few exceptions, is that they do their job with grace and style.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

Ron,
I agree with you about where or not a reservation is valid (not cancelled by the points owner). But the reservation number helps to tract the reservation in the computer system.

Sandi Bo,
My feelings about the resort staff is similiar. Warm and trying very hard to be helpful almost all the time. I have had front desk supervisors offer to fetch me coffee from their backroom staff coffee pot. 

RR,
This (and my prior post) are NOT attack posts. As for the front desk clerk being a newbie or not, I would suspect they were either new, rattled or very tired. Glad it all worked out for you and your family. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## antjmar (May 7, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> I feel I need to comment on the competence of the resort staff.  While I have not stayed at Edisto Island, I have stayed at many other locations. The resort staff bends over backwards to accommmodate guests, combine reservations, put family close together, provide a wheel chair for a tour, I can go on an on. I think the Wyndham properties are awesome and staff goes out of their way to make us feel at home.
> 
> I'm not saying I haven't had any problems, but they have always been resolved quickly and to my satisfaction.
> 
> My mother always said - you'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar...


I agree 100% Staff (non sales)  is wonderful!


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 7, 2012)

antjmar said:


> I agree 100% Staff (non sales)  is wonderful!



I have found the staffs at the various Wyndham resorts we have stayed at to be very professional. And we have stayed at resorts from Virginia to Hawaii.

At Bonnet Creek, I was waiting to use a computer to print off our boarding passes and the girl at the desk offered to do it when it looked like no one was going to budge from the computers. She said it was no problem and kind of silly for me to stand and wait. 

I have been to several Marriott/Starwood resorts where the front desk was acting like you were bothering them to check in. Never have gotten that from a Wyndham front desk.


----------



## joestein (May 7, 2012)

I have always felt that you get back what you give when it comes to dealing with all people, not just front staff.  You get a lot more flies with honey then vinegar.

I always try to approach the check-in staff with a big smile, manners, and a  happy attitude.  I have found it results in staff that will bend over backwards for you most of the time.

Hell, if you are checking in at a resort, it probably means you are on vacation (and done with the drive or flight), what is there not to be happy about.

Joe


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 7, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Wyndham stinks big time. Most of my experience with front desk staff at most Wyndham resorts is horrible (with few exceptions here and there).
> 
> My favorite quote "The only good Wyndham contract (and the status) is the one that you no longer own"



I have the exact opposite opinion of what you do. For the inexpensive nature of Wyndham points when bought resale I think this is one of the best deals I have found. Since we use our points for the water parks, we have found the cost of our 2 and 3 bedroom units to be less than a standard hotel room and we can fit twice as many people or more. My children have said on multiple occasions when we have had to stay in a hotel room "where is the living room?" We wouldn't travel or take near as many trips we do with our Wyndham points. We currently take about 25 - 30 days a year. If we were paying cash we may take only take 4 -7. You may have had different experiences but we would buy into the system again via resale which we actually just did. 

Jason


----------



## timeos2 (May 7, 2012)

Jason you nailed it. It is comical reading how some try to rationalize the purchase of grossly overpriced retail Wyndham points by trying to tie VIP values to unrelated things. Retail purchase & any VIP nonsense today makes no sense as you could never recoverwhat it costs vs resale in two lifetimes.

Buy resale or rent & enjoy!


----------



## Hobo1 (May 7, 2012)

As a Wyndham owner we never had a problem with the check-in staff after we elected not to renew our VIP status. For whatever reason the VIP line, especially at the Grand Desert in Vegas, never provided the service one would expect for the price of being a VIP. We were frequently waiting in the VIP line while non VIP's were being checked-in much quicker. Since becoming an ordinary Wyndham owner our check-in process has become quicker and more efficient. 

As others have posted, whether a timeshare or a hotel, if you have a written confirmation in hand the hotel is required to find you accomodations for the evening at their expense.


----------



## New2time (May 7, 2012)

Just wondering WHY it would matter if the reservation was thru RCI or not? Seems to me a reservation is a reservation is a reservation...no matter. Am I missing something?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2012)

RCI exchangers don't get Platinum treatment, even if you are Platinum, no special treatment exists by policy.  We have traded into Wyndham and never had anyone treat us better as VIP Platinum Wyn owners.  Quite the contrary, actually.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 7, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Linda
> 
> I didnt mean to say you shouldnt take your piece of paper with you, only that the compiuer record is mor important to the front desk people...I would also add that its important to check in when the reservations desk is open too. Its would be nice to have their back up if a dispute arises
> 
> ...



I know I am not on your favorate person list, however, VIP status and double booking of fixed weeks do not have anything to do with each other.  Also, just for your information, others have posted problems with the Wyndham Sales staff from time to time.   

Just an observation from another thread pertaining to your handling part or all of a 1 million point account, I hope your activities are successful.  I would just issue a word of caution to others subjected to Attack Posts (see the post where he refered to someone's post as B.S.) from this rentor, take it with a grain of salt, he is apparently not interested in any posts from anyone that may not carry the re-seller/rentor company line.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 7, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> I feel I need to comment on the competence of the resort staff.  While I have not stayed at Edisto Island, I have stayed at many other locations. The resort staff bends over backwards to accommmodate guests, combine reservations, put family close together, provide a wheel chair for a tour, I can go on an on. I think the Wyndham properties are awesome and staff goes out of their way to make us feel at home.
> 
> I'm not saying I haven't had any problems, but they have always been resolved quickly and to my satisfaction.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more.  Also, we do rent reservations and we have alot of repeat customers who don't own any Wydham and I don't think that they would be repeat if they experienced alot of problems.


----------



## timeos2 (May 7, 2012)

Also have to agree on Wyndham staff other than sales. Have never found them to be anything but friendly, accommodating and willing to help if they could.  Sure some can be a bit stressed - imagine dealing with just the group here not to mention the general public for an 8 hour shift or more - but they do the best they can to put on a friendly face. They are pro's and represent the resorts well in virtually every case we've ever seen. 

Sales staff is the exact opposite - pushy, obnoxious and misleading. Treat them the same as that is all they deserve.  It's too bad that even the nicest Wyndham resorts are degraded by the very presence of that operation. Take that parking pass and put it where the sun don't shine. We don't need no stinkin' pass or a 90 minute "update"!


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I know I am not on your favorate person list, however, VIP status and double booking of fixed weeks do not have anything to do with each other.  Also, just for your information, others have posted problems with the Wyndham Sales staff from time to time.
> 
> Just an observation from another thread pertaining to your handling part or all of a 1 million point account, I hope your activities are successful.  I would just issue a word of caution to others subjected to Attack Posts (see the post where he refered to someone's post as B.S.) from this rentor, take it with a grain of salt, he is apparently not interested in any posts from anyone that may not carry the re-seller/rentor company line.



For the record I didnt refer to someones post as BS, I called it "condescending BS"  This was a post from someone that doesnt own Wyndham and didnt offer a solution to your problem. Nor did they offer any specifics to support their opinion

No doubt sales is a problem..For myself, at least so far, Ive figured out how to handle them without issue, but I know what I do wont work for everyone.(I call a spade a spade, and BS, BS and I bring a calculator with me to meet with sales.)  But its not sales we are talking about here, its the front desk and reservations interface...and regarding that, most of us here havent had the problems that you seem to have all the time

Ive had to come to grips with the fact that the whole world isnt crazy, no matter what I might think....The common factor in all my dealings with crazy people is me.....perhaps Im the crazy one

By the way just what specifically is the "re-seller/rentor company line" that you see me spouting?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 7, 2012)

ronparise said:


> For the record I didnt refer to someones post as BS, I called it "condescending BS"  This was a post from someone that doesnt own Wyndham and didnt offer a solution to your problem. Nor did they offer any specifics to support their opinion
> 
> No doubt sales is a problem..For myself, at least so far, Ive figured out how to handle them without issue, but I know what I do wont work for everyone.(I call a spade a spade, and BS, BS and I bring a calculator with me to meet with sales.)  But its not sales we are talking about here, its the front desk and reservations interface...and regarding that, most of us here havent had the problems that you seem to have all the time
> 
> ...



That is an easy one on the company line.  Just review you own posts over time.  You are by far the most articulate carrier of the line and most persistant in the Attack Posts.


----------



## bnoble (May 7, 2012)

Anyone reading this thread can do the same for both you and Ron, so be careful what you wish for...


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 7, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Unfortunately, Mr Longwell and the rest of us here on the Wyndham board have made our bed with Wyndham, We need solutions to problems that arise not condescending B.S. like yours
> 
> Also I think most of us here on the Wyndham board would agree that one bright light (among many) in the Wyndham system is the resort staff, including the front desk. Their problem is that they have to deal with us owners every day, some of whom approach them with "attitude" From what Ive seen, with a few exceptions, is that they do their job with grace and style.



Stay civil and use civil words or go to college to learn your manners. I usually ask the kids to leave my class when they use the "potty" language.

Not every post on TUG is suppose to offer a solution. Lot of them are just opinions, this is about free exchange of ideas and opinions.


----------



## lisa1001 (May 7, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I can't even imagine what would have happened if you had arrived after they were gone and security couldn't find your information.



This happened to us once at Gov Green in Williamsburg and we forgot to bring our confirmation with us.  The guy at the security desk got in touch with the property manager and we were given a room and all was taken care of the next day.

At least in our case all was taken care of promptly.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Stay civil and use civil words or go to college to learn your manners. I usually ask the kids to leave my class when they use the "potty" language.
> 
> Not every post on TUG is suppose to offer a solution. Lot of them are just opinions, this is about free exchange of ideas and opinions.



All right Ill change edit my post to use "baloney" but most here will know what I mean

and regarding opinions...just like elbows (hows that?) almost everyone has one (or two) 

Also everyone is entitled to opinions but they should really be based on facts to be considerd anything more than "baloney" (you know what I mean) 

So, as long as you are asking for opinion, thats mine....(See the various posts above re the experience of others at Wyndham resorts for my emperical evidence)


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 7, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> That is an easy one on the company line.  Just review you own posts over time.  You are by far the most articulate carrier of the line and most persistant in the Attack Posts.



I will say I am one that carries that line and will do so until I see a justification for not doing so. But what surprises me is someone of your standing (being platinum) still going with the "buy developer" line. The only difference I see between 1 million developer points and 2 million developer points is 15 free guest certificates. That works out to $1,500 a year and a 70+ year payback at the best rates I have ever heard of. Also as far as I can see there is absolutely zero difference in benefits between 1 million and up to 1.99 million points. So if you can tell me why you would continue to buy developer points with no discernible increase in benefits, then I will change my line of thinking but as far as I can see you should now be on the resale bandwagon as well. 

Jason

PS: If you think this is an attack post, it is not. When someone comes to a conclusion that I don't understand, I try and find out reasons why and how they got to that. That is all I am trying to do here.


----------



## vckempson (May 7, 2012)

Wow, so many attack posts being thrown around!  Ouch.    :ignore:     :zzz: 

I'm absolutely shocked that Wyndham would double book the OP's room.  And another time they told him to never come back.  And another they threatened to take his week away.  And another... and another...  well you get the picture.  Lucky for him he's a VIP retail purchaser or it might not have gone so well all these years.

As for me... "awe shucks", I'm just a resale buyer.  I don't rate like those fancy VIP people.  All I have to look forward to is great service from the front desk, always getting my room (early checkin sometimes),  oohs and ahs from valet parking over my car,  sweetness from the parking pass lady, fast repairs from the maintanance dept, lot's of tips form the concierge, and a quick chat and my gift from sales & marketing. Gosh, I sure wish _*I*_ was a VIP retail client.  

I'm soooooo jealous, but what can you expect; you get what you pay for.  On second thought... hmmm?


----------



## timeos2 (May 7, 2012)

The rewards of VIP are so many *few* while the costs so low *high* that it is a miracle anyone thinks it isn't *is* worth the extra cost. 

Like you we were never VIP nor did we ever want to be and we also enjoyed great service over the years including at least one upgrade we appear to have obtained when a rather loud VIP was so busy yelling about their supposed rights that they were placed on the 3rd floor while we - next in line - got the Penthouse unit!  The very one they were complaining they "should get".  Oh well, guess that money spent really doesn't guarantee anything including satisfaction.


----------



## am1 (May 7, 2012)

I am not going to believe this story nor am I going to give any weight to the people that talk bad about Wyndham with very knowledge.  But none of that really matters.  I will still do what I do.

The resort staff at Wyndham resorts have been nothing but the best.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 7, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Like you we were never VIP nor did we ever want to be and we also enjoyed great service over the years including at least one upgrade we appear to have obtained when a rather loud VIP was so busy yelling about their supposed rights that they were placed on the 3rd floor while we - next in line - got the Penthouse unit!  The very one they were complaining they "should get".  Oh well, guess that money spent really doesn't guarantee anything including satisfaction.



I don't think this was because they were VIP and you were not.  Anyone who complains about their supposed rights should be put in the garbage dumpster unit farthest from the pool, beach or any other resort benefit.


----------



## timeos2 (May 7, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I don't think this was because they were VIP and you were not.  Anyone who complains about their supposed rights should be put in the garbage dumpster unit farthest from the pool, beach or any other resort benefit.



Agreed and agreed. If treated poorly the staff may very well react in negative ways regardless of phony status or not. It may only matter to sales weasels if at all.


----------



## slabeaume (May 21, 2012)

We frequently have troubles with our check ins.  We have a last name with 2 capital letters and the system often does wierd things to it.  But so far we've never had them deny us a room, they've always eventually found it.  And seldom will they even look at the confirmation letter that I always print out.


----------



## ronparise (May 21, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> We frequently have troubles with our check ins.  We have a last name with 2 capital letters and the system often does wierd things to it.  But so far we've never had them deny us a room, they've always eventually found it.  And seldom will they even look at the confirmation letter that I always print out.



At Bonnet Creek you should know early on if there is going to be a question at check in...The guy at the gate has always asked for my name, and has always found me on the list he has. ....If the guy at the gate has your name I suspect so will the folks at the desk

In my opinion the only problem at Bonnet Creek Check in is that this is a really big place and its nearly always full and in prime season check in or check out has to be on a Friday Saturday or Sunday...So on those three days there are lots and lots of people to be served, by something less that 10 front desk staff...I hate the lines after driving the three and a half hours to get there. But when its my turn, Im always treated well

To the poster that expects to get their suite at 10AM....That ain't gonna happen...There are too many people that, like you, are trying to bend the rules at the end of their stay. You know the kind that have no respect for the posted check out times


----------



## rrlongwell (May 21, 2012)

ronparise said:


> At Bonnet Creek you should know early on if there is going to be a question at check in...The guy at the gate has always asked for my name, and has always found me on the list he has. ....If the guy at the gate has your name I suspect so will the folks at the desk
> 
> In my opinion the only problem at Bonnet Creek Check in is that this is a really big place and its nearly always full and in prime season check in or check out has to be on a Friday Saturday or Sunday...So on those three days there are lots and lots of people to be served, by something less that 10 front desk staff...I hate the lines after driving the three and a half hours to get there. But when its my turn, Im always treated well
> 
> To the poster that expects to get their suite at 10AM....That ain't gonna happen...There are too many people that, like you, are trying to bend the rules at the end of their stay. You know the kind that have no respect for the posted check out times



It sounds like Bonnet Creek has different check out times.  I know at a number of the resorts I stay at, you just have to ask for a later check out and they will give an hour or two.  It is a great feature.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> That is an easy one on the company line.  Just review you own posts over time.  You are by far the most articulate carrier of the line and most persistant in the Attack Posts.


OMG, you guys!  I can just see the bunch of you with huge grins on your faces as you post back and forth. :rofl:  Where's my popcorn?


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> It sounds like Bonnet Creek has different check out times.  I know at a number of the resorts I stay at, you just have to ask for a later check out and they will give an hour or two.  It is a great feature.



I know, all you have to do is ask. and Bonnet Creek has been very good to me on that score...But I understand that my staying late is probably the cause of someone having to wait to check in...

its the folks like you that ask for the late check out and still get upset at a late check in that I dont understand


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> OMG, you guys!  I can just see the bunch of you with huge grins on your faces as you post back and forth. :rofl:  Where's my popcorn?



There are lots of reasons I spend so much time on TUG, but rattling rrlongwells chain is near the top of the list.....and my bowl of Popcorn Indiana, wasabi flavored popcorn is right beside me...We buy it by the case, delivered direct to my door


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 25, 2012)

Talking about early check-ins... if we go to a hotel (I prefer the Wyndham brands - Super8, Ramada, DaysInn, Wingate, etc), what do they say? Usually 3:00-4:00. Same with most other hotel brands. They need time to go into the room/suite and make it clean for you. For Wyndham timeshares in "Prime" season, the resort is usually booked solid, so when they book your suite, and the previous occupant stays past 10am, there's less time to get the suite ready.

It may be a "mad house" at 4:00 (earliest check-in), but all you can do is "grin and bear it". PLUS, if the receptionist had TONS of irate customers with bratty whiny kids, and you go up and are nice to them, you just made their hour!

TS


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Talking about early check-ins... if we go to a hotel (I prefer the Wyndham brands - Super8, Ramada, DaysInn, Wingate, etc), what do they say? Usually 3:00-4:00. Same with most other hotel brands. They need time to go into the room/suite and make it clean for you. For Wyndham timeshares in "Prime" season, the resort is usually booked solid, so when they book your suite, and the previous occupant stays past 10am, there's less time to get the suite ready.
> 
> It may be a "mad house" at 4:00 (earliest check-in), but all you can do is "grin and bear it". PLUS, if the receptionist had TONS of irate customers with bratty whiny kids, and you go up and are nice to them, you just made their hour!
> 
> TS



The secret is to go early...the clerks dont seem to care if you are vip or not and will check you in if the room is ready..and if its not...do the paper work and sit at the bar until they call.....Saves  time, and takes a little edge off the 4pm check in...


----------



## MFT (May 27, 2012)

*Great staff at most we've visited*

We've only had one issue with a resort not having our unit ready (in fact couldn't get in until 6PM.  When we went through the little "how's your unit" meeting with the sales "scout", we told him of the check-in issue, and he did the "oh, I'll look into that", but no offer for some sort of compensation for our needing to ride around for a few hours prior to checking in....  But that was fine.

We have had wonderful dealings with Wyndham staff at all resorts.  Sales though are another thing.  I will say that our best experience with sales has been at Bonnett Creek and Grand Desert...  They actually took the time during the review to instead of trying to sell us a new contract, to make suggestions about how to use our points more efficiently, and how to use the point pool, etc...  Both Smokey Mtn and Great Smokey were the absolute worst.

And those times we've stayed at a Wyndham property through RCI, had absolutely no issues at check-in.


----------

